# When will HTC release Thunderbolt Gingerbread Kernel Source?



## johndoe86x (Jul 25, 2011)

If I'm not mistaken the OTA Gingerbread for the Thunderbolt has been released already. HTC should have released the source by now shouldn't they? Or am I missing something...?


----------



## sk8 (Jul 16, 2011)

Are you going to do something with it?

They have (i think) 60 days after a formal request for the source has been submitted.
In this case, they pulled the OTA so a full public release did NOT happen, so my guess is they don't have to release source yet, being it hasn't been 60 days and its not an official release.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Technically there is no grace period if you go by the GPL License between distribution and giving out the source. However, that debate and discussion has been played out over and over and it pretty much comes down to "whenever HTC feels like it."

Also:

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?7710-where-is-the-kernel-source


----------



## johndoe86x (Jul 25, 2011)

sk8 said:


> Are you going to do something with it?
> 
> They have (i think) 60 days after a formal request for the source has been submitted.
> In this case, they pulled the OTA so a full public release did NOT happen, so my guess is they don't have to release source yet, being it hasn't been 60 days and its not an official release.


Ah no I wish I was smart enough. I was just looking forward to when our fine development (Team Bamf in particular) crew could get a hold of it. I wondered about the "retracted OTA"... and if that had anything to do with it.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------

